# babymetal



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

they're touring with lady gag a i heard on another forum. this is cool! if they show up here , i'm goin. 

[video=youtube_share;2VJUjF8yioI]http://youtu.be/2VJUjF8yioI[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Holy WOW Batman!!!! That was incredible. I was just going to skim over a few samples for now but had to watch the clip from front to back. Epic rock.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Interesting. Weird. I enjoyed it.

I don't think I could go to a show though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Points for a new gimmick, but I dont have any interest.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I would rather waste my time sitting and listening to three ducks fart in shallow water. I guess some promoter will make big bucks off this, whatever it's supposed to be, epic rock???????????? now this is just my subjective opinion not supported by any scientific facts.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the japanese are all about packaging. this is the same thing. you're not wrong, really when you mention shallow water. but for me, that's kind of the appeal.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Been away for a while... necro'ing this...

Resistance is futile. These are our new Metal Overlords 

I wish I could go to the UK for the Reading Festival in August. They are sharing the main stage with some of their fans: Metallica and Pierce the Veil 
http://www.readingfestival.com/line-up

Enjoy the video:

[video=youtube;WIKqgE4BwAY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIKqgE4BwAY[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hey cool! thanks for the update!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> hey cool! thanks for the update!


Way cool cheezy. The first one has been pulled. I'm going to have to show this to the grand daughters. They'll have it down in about a week.....including the clothes. Three ducks farting in shallow water? Sounds like Lost Lagoon to me. Before I show them Baby Metal I'm taking them to see this group on Thursday.
[video=youtube;fAqkIaL3-Iw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAqkIaL3-Iw[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's cute (and I like cute), but it sounds like noise to me.

Lots of feathers but not much chicken.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I would rather waste my time sitting and listening to three ducks fart in shallow water. I guess some promoter will make big bucks off this, whatever it's supposed to be, epic rock???????????? now this is just my subjective opinion not supported by any scientific facts.


The comment about the ducks farting made me cry laughing! What a sense of humor!!


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Milkman said:


> It's cute (and I like cute), but it sounds like noise to me.
> 
> Lots of feathers but not much chicken.


Ah, black/death/power/etc. metal can sound like noise. Its actually quite good however if you're into that thing.

The girls graduated from a Mickey Mouse Club like thing and here's the two younger girls in another unit. Its about hamburgers and very cute but sorry, no chicken again:

[video=youtube;zyd627u_Oss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyd627u_Oss[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

FrankyNoTone said:


> Ah, black/death/power/etc. metal can sound like noise. Its actually quite good however if you're into that thing.
> 
> The girls graduated from a Mickey Mouse Club like thing and here's the two younger girls in another unit. Its about hamburgers and very cute but sorry, no chicken again:
> 
> [video=youtube;zyd627u_Oss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyd627u_Oss[/video]


I don't like buzz saw tones. I like heavy, but it doesn't have to sound like that (1st clip)

I listen to some pretty "cute" stuff, but that is just noisy to me.

The second clip is more listenable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;mu2z4Uf9Tgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu2z4Uf9Tgc[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you notice the audience? they're all grown men. at first they refuse to rock out, till the end. that's it. that's why i don't get the idol thing. no matter how i try to look at it, it just seems creepy to me.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> you notice the audience? they're all grown men. at first they refuse to rock out, till the end. that's it. that's why i don't get the idol thing. no matter how i try to look at it, it just seems creepy to me.


From the looks of it the girls in the band, Doll$Box and the guys in the video all seem to be about the same age. Looks like your standard music video to me.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I don't like buzz saw tones. I like heavy, but it doesn't have to sound like that (1st clip)
> ...


Yeah, the secretive mastermind "KobaMetal" who is responsible for BABYMETAL is a serious metalhead and he's showcasing the edgy Japanese rock/metal scene by using well-known/respected composers, producers, players, etc.

This band may be "interesting", no relation to BM . Good players, not at the level of BABYMETAL's live band but hey, they wear maid outfits!
[video=youtube;Uds7g3M-4lQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uds7g3M-4lQ[/video]


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Well there is a boy band called "One Direction", maybe these girls would make it big time as well, they could call themselves "No Direction" yeah that's kind of catchy.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh for God's sake let's watch a real woman please 

[video=youtube;wv-34w8kGPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv-34w8kGPM[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Well there is a boy band called "One Direction", maybe these girls would make it big time as well, they could call themselves "No Direction" yeah that's kind of catchy.


Looking at the crowds in some of the show vids of BabyMetal, I think they've made it big. Speaking of One Direction I guess that if they ever come here I have to take the grand daughters.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

being any kind of idol in japan can be a big deal. for a while. making the jump to pop star or actor can be elusive


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> being any kind of idol in japan can be a big deal. for a while. making the jump to pop star or actor can be elusive


The members of BABYMETAL started off in the idol group Sakura Gakuin 5 years ago and the 2 younger girls finally graduated this year since the group is basically a vocational program for elementary/middle school girls run by an entertainment agency to train future talent. Other girls have gone onto fashion modeling, solo singing, voice acting, etc. But BABYMETAL is something else: its not idol, its not metal, its BABYMETAL 

And its not just Japan, in fact one of their big draws there is just how much attention, fans, awards, etc they are getting worldwide. Like, they get played on BBC radio and made the cover of the upcoming edition of the UK mag (available in Canada this Tuesday!!!!):


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm liking Baby Metal now. When they first came out, they were a joke, but now they are making some real cool stuff. Originality is important when so many of today's bands seem like clones of other bands. I like that they sing about chocolate, and they arent tarted up like whores like Britney Spears was at their age. They are just so much fun............. 

[video=youtube;zTEYUFgLveY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTEYUFgLveY[/video]


----------

